Ask HN: Math books for someone who barely knows High School math? - seddin
======
gnat
(Not answering the question you asked, but hopefully a useful answer
nonetheless)

My son discovered he'd been faking math and not retaining and understanding
it. He had excellent success using
[https://brilliant.org/](https://brilliant.org/) to restart at early high
school math and work forward, learning it properly. Just got an A for his
second year university maths class on the strength of it.

------
tkosan
“Fundamental Mathematics” fourth edition by Wade and Taylor is the best book I
am aware of for learning mathematics from scratch.

